# holly rollers compared to table tops....



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

Love the high volume of my 2.4 holly rollers,though there heavy.I'm checking out the schwalbe 2.25 folding table tops...
Are the 2.25 table tops close in size to the larger volume holly rollers ??


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

ITS Micro Knobbies. i had the holy rollers and these MK2s are worlds better.


----------



## mtbmxstreet (May 12, 2011)

just use your holyroller, or if it too heavy using 2.4 holy, go to 2.20 holyroller tyre. table top good for DJ only, but holyroller was really great for use in both DJ or Sreet


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

I have the tabletops and love them! They're pretty damn light, never really ridden the other tires so i can't compare. Also dunno what the guy above is talking about, but the tabletops are great for street.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes, the 2.25 table tops are close but a little more streamline compared to the 2.4 holly rollers, which were on the bigger side to me. Riding both back to back, I can say that a holly roller will wash out on street before the table top. On the dirt I felt more comfortable on the table top as well.
The table tops are lighter and faster too.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

micro knobbies... that is all.


----------



## asanfilippo (Feb 13, 2012)

alexrex20 said:


> ITS Micro Knobbies. i had the holy rollers and these MK2s are worlds better.


+1 or SB8's


----------

